# Klah



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a huge fan of a series of books written by Anne McCaffery. In the books she has the characters drinking something that she called *Klah* - normally a morning drink. In one of her "companion books" to the series, she describes so much more about the world that she created in the books - and - she shares her recipe for Klah.

I tried to make her version of it and then re-created it "my way".

*NaeKid's version of Klah*

Setup pot of percolated coffee as per normal (scoops of grounds to water)

Sprinkle fresh-ground cinnamon over the grounds (enough to cover the whole-top)

Sprinkle fresh-ground nutmeg over the grounds (enough to cover the whole-top)

Brew coffee as per your normal methods (I like mine so strong that I filter with my teeth)

Place two teaspoons of Carnation HotChocolate mix into coffee-mug and set coffee-mug right beside the percolating-coffee so that the residual-heat from the pot warms the mug.

Once coffee is brewed, pour slowly over HotChocolate mix till mug is 1/2 way to full. Stir very well till you have a thick syrup-like mixture and no dry-spots in the bottom of the mug. Fill to top, stir and serve.

_Alternatives:_

Hint of mint - Mint-leaf layed on the top of the klah

Strong cinnamon - Stir klah with cinnamon-stick regularly while drinking


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Didn't realize there was a name for this.

When I first started drinking coffee, I sprinkled cinnamon over the top of the grounds to kill some of the bitterness. As for the hot chocolate. Coffeemate (I think) sells a chocolate creamer that I love but it cost almost $5 (in my area) for a small container. I make the hot chocolate mix from HillbillyHousewife and use that instead.

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/hotcocoamix.htm


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Aug 12, 2010)

*"Tool Box Capachino"*

Tool Box Capachino
or Tool Box Blood Plasma

Since someone posted a recipe for a coffee mix..........
I can't resist posting the recipe for one I have used for many years.
Never seem to get tired of it.

Tool Box Capachino (I know, bad spelling :gaah

1 cup instant coffee crystals (I use Folgers)
1 cup powdered coffee creamer (any store brand seems OK)
1/2 cup Splenda (I use a little less)
1/2 cup powdered milk (I use Carnation, quality counts in taste)

Mix together well, store in an plastic jar with lid (empty coffee crystal jar)

Add 2 to 6 rounded tea spoons to a mug of VERY hot water. Depends on how big your mug is............
----------------------
I am about to the end of my stash of Carnation brand powdered milk. Don't know why you can't get it anymore. Have not found a store brand that tastes as good. I don't use it for drinking cold. But again, some brands just don't taste as good.

Any ideas ? :dunno:
Wyo


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well THAT sure sounds familiar... 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-best-way-store-tea-coffee-4043/index2.html#post39435



The_Blob said:


> Ingredients:
> 4 tablespoons sweet ground chocolate
> 1/4 cup dark cocoa (Dutch cocoa?)... Nesquik when i was a kid
> 3/8 teaspoon cinnamon
> ...


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh no! Not another Anne Fan! I have all her books in hardback. Absolutely LOVE Pern! I know the book you speak of. It has a number of "Pern" recipes in it. LOL

I would like to think that I would be a great Headwoman ;-)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

do you have the 1st or 2nd *Dragonlover's Guide To Pern*?

I only have the 1st... the 2nd has 35 extra pages of stuff.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya - another "HUGE" Pern fan having read the entire series several times over and I have some original-release hard-cover and duplicated soft-cover as well.

Oh ya - I make BubblyPies quite regularly too ... :2thumb:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Uuuuummm. Naekid. Duh. You forgot the *rum!*


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Dragonriders to the Sky!*

I first read Dragonriders of Pern as a small short story in a common sci-fi monthly similar to a Reader's Digest. As young as I was, it set fire to my imagination. I grew up with Anne McCaffrey, in Pern as much as I was in this world. Now, at 52, the fire as never dimmed and still blazes bright into the night till dawn.

I grew up collecting dragons, played dragons rather than Barbies, and decorated my walls all through my life with Dragon art. I was that "odd" woman with all the "Satanic" stuff on my walls. My kids used to threaten their enemies with me "cursing" them. The weird part is I received strained calls from some fearful parents about these threats and you could tell in their voices, they weren't sure I wasn't "empowered."

When my husband and I went looking for land, we narrowed it down to 3 locations. The one I chose was over no geological faults, major or minor, between two separately fed small rivers, lower than the surrounding area to make it close to the water table for a shallower well. Why? Does the movie "Red Dawn" ring a bell? It made sense and I never forgot. We named the farm "LDL Dragon's Lair" immediately.

When I went to enroll my children for school in my new home, there on the wall was a HUGE Celtic Dragon!!  The mascot for the whole town's set of teams in sports was a Dragon!!! Now that is "kismet" at its finest. I have dug in here like a tick, the land is paid off, and it will be hard to chisel me out of here as I know my location well. I am part of it as I am part of the seasons it goes through. I know its weather, and its dangers and can read it like a book. You get connected to places, and you belong there.

One advantage is now, being a "lost Pernese" and collecting Dragons still, I'm just "normal" for here. It does however mean they offer a super selection of dragon items for sale regularly, and some spectacular craft items during festivals and fairs here. I also have received no more calls from parents wondering if I'm a witch. *chuckles* 

Phyllis


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Klah...at first glance I thought it was gonna be a Klingon alcoholic beverage...maybe I was just hoping


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Since Klah is coffee, chocolate, cinnamon, nutmeg with a dash of sweetening, I can't see Warf drinking that in public. He'd lose face and be dishonored by such a weak drink. Now if it kicks like mule and bites like a crocodile, and feels like a nuclear explosion hit your belly, that he would drink. Maybe I should offer him some Hazard, KY "homebrew?" That would straighten his wrnkles out in one gulp.:woohoo:


----------

